# FreeBSD selected boot image did not authenticate error



## murat1234s (Apr 7, 2017)

Selected boot image dd not authenticate error dvd giving error bsd what should i do


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2017)

Where are the subtitles when you need them. I'm sorry, I can't make anything of this. It just looks like a random dump of words without any meaning.


----------



## leebrown66 (Apr 8, 2017)

My guess would be it's a UEFI issue.  Try disabling that or try legacy boot.


----------



## murat1234s (Apr 8, 2017)

Did not happen


----------

